# Help with partial gastrectomy



## hsmith67 (Aug 23, 2011)

OK, any help would be greatly appreciated.

Partial gastrectomy but no mention of: gastroduodenostomy, Roux-en-Y reconstruction, or formation of intestinal pouch (43631-43633). 

OP note after opening via laparatomy: "A hole was noted in the anterior abdominal wall in the area of the mid stomach towards the lesser curvature side of the stomach with a large hardened mass measuring apprx 3 inches radially. This mass was felt to be firm, very suspicious for malignant process. The posterior wall of the stomach was mobilized. The short gastrics was taken with a harmonic wave given entry into the lesser sac and on the side of the stomach. The anterior surface of the stomach was mobilized as well allowing for resection of this large gastric mass, which was excised with the harmonic wave."

Basically he cut out a section of the lesser curvature (much larger than for a biopsy "sample" 43605), closed up the defect and that was it. None of the partial gastrectomy codes appear to apply. 

Please help!

Thanks,
Hunter Smith, CPC


----------



## syllingk (Aug 23, 2011)

Have you looked at 43610 and 43611?


----------

